# Eroica bike - downtube shifters with modern 10 speed?



## artiemeister

We are kicking around the idea of doing the 2013 L'Eroica in Chianti, Italy.
My 84 Ciocc will make the requirements for vintage pedigree. 
However, I must ride with down tube shifters.
I have 10 speed Campy Veloce set up now. This should be an easy conversion.. right?
I do remember not loving my friction shifters on my old Raleigh 10 speed when I was a kid.

What''s the deal on these?

Grazie!!


----------



## mtnroadie

A Ciocc with 10speed Veloce you say.... Pics Please!

Yes easy convertion, just get a set of friction dt shifters. you are going to fish around a bit for gears, but that comes witht he territory.

Also maybe a 10speed Dura Ace dt shifters might work? Not sure though.


----------



## Kuma601

For cost, pretty much any DT friction lever will get you going. If you plan on riding it this way with frequency, it might be easier converting to a Shimano 9spd-10spd drivetrain. The DT index/SIS shifters are still readily available, well at least stateside.


----------



## wooglin

I run 9sp with friction shifters no problem. I've heard that the spacing on 10sp is much harder to deal with, but I don't really believe it.


----------



## artiemeister

Thanks guys.
The down tube conversion will be just for l'Eroica. Glad to know it will work. 
I'm going to try to find some nice pantographed Ciocc / Campy levers. 
There is a a pic of the Designer 84 on my profile.
This bike is a missile. Love it.


----------



## davcruz

I was just reading an article about that ride. Apparently you have to be sitting at your computer the day they start the sign-up. There are very few spaces for non-Italian riders and they fill within several hours.


----------



## artiemeister

Yes, I've heard that's the case. 
We were just discussing this yesterday.

I'm flying to Italy this Saturday to catch some of the Giro and will try to get whatever intel I can regarding the 2013 L'Eroica.

We might just book it through a tour company. I'll post whatever I find out.

A.


----------



## Mapei

Heck, when I went from a five cog rear to a six cog rear, I had no end of trouble finding those damn gears.


----------



## zacolnago

I have a 10 speed setup with dt shifters. I used 10 speed barend shifters and easily converted them to dt shifters. Underneath the ugly plastic cover are the original beautiful polished dt shifters complete with engraved logo. You can also buy the 8 speed veloce dt shifters from Campyoldy and then upgrade them with a 10 speed ratchet gear from Branford bike.

The barend shifters have officially been discontinued so get them while you still can.


----------



## cyklopath

I rode my 84 Colnago Super all last summer with a 9sp SRAM cassette on an old Shimano 600 hub. Used my Campag Super Record DT shifters with them and the shifting was great. Easy shifts and never an issue. 

A fellow local retro rider rides his Battaglin's with all Campag, using Super Record Shifters, along with modern 10sp Campag wheels and cassettes. No issues at all for him either. 

As long as the L'Eroica organizers don't frown on it, go for it!


----------



## 4Crawler

I'm planning to use a Shimano BS79 10-sp. bar end shifter on my CX bike. It is index or friction for the rear (10 detents) and friction for the front. You can install the shifters on a down tube bracket or I'm running mine on the brake levers. Still waiting on the bike frame to arrive, but have mocked up the shifters, cable and the RD and it seems to line up with the 10 cogs (Shimano cassette) in all 10 clicks on the shifter. 

Not sure if the Campy 10 sp. spacing is the same or not.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Go 8 spd instead*

I just sold a Klein with an 8 spd Chorus index downtube setup. So...I suggest getting an 8spd cassette and Campy 8 spd index downtube levers. Should be available on-line somewhere.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Campy Only*

C'mon guys, this is an Italian frame. I wouldn't put anything but Campy on it, especially for a ride in Italy!


----------



## bobswire

I use the Silver down tube shifters with my Paramount with10 speed modern components and love it.










In fact on another vintage frame I use some old suntour friction bar cons with 9 ore 10 speed with no trouble.


----------



## desurfer

I had no problems friction shifting a 10spd until I was on low-RPM, hard, climbs out of the saddle. If the chain wasn't dead-on, it'd slip down a cog, which was an annoyance. Bought the 10spd Dura Ace DT shifters and have been great since.


----------



## High Gear

Campy made 9 speed indexed DT shifters for a time, I have them on my Merckx. I have heard that you can change out the indexing gear with a 10 speed gear out of a barcon shifter.

This is what they look like. 
Campagnolo Record Down Tube Shifters 9 speed NOS NIB | eBay


----------



## High Gear

Check this out too.

campy down tube shifters


----------



## dnalsaam

I really don't get this desire of so many people to participate in l'Eroica with anything but legitimate "vintage" bikes. Places are already limited, so to have anybody participating who does not fully understand and adopt the spirit of the event seems to me to be the ultimate in vanity and selfishness. If you are simply interested in riding in Chianti, you can ride at any time on the exact same roads which are all well sign-posted, without taking away a place from another person who fully embraces the spirit of teh ride. END OF RANT


----------



## artiemeister

Good rant.
According to plan the bike should meet all requirements in the Eroica manifest.
I didn't see anything limiting the number of gears available. I will be pre 1986 with vintage DT shifters, brake cables outside the bar tape, 3TTT quill stem and 3TTT Criterium Gimondi style drop bars, Old Campy pedals with cages and leather shoes, vintage saddle.... all era specific. I will probably build up some wheels to handle the abuse of the dirt roads and the Strade Bianchi. (tubulars of course). 
If the italians are cool with that then I am. I still have to get in of course. ; )

Ciao!


----------



## jr59

dnalsaam said:


> I really don't get this desire of so many people to participate in l'Eroica with anything but legitimate "vintage" bikes. Places are already limited, so to have anybody participating who does not fully understand and adopt the spirit of the event seems to me to be the ultimate in vanity and selfishness. If you are simply interested in riding in Chianti, you can ride at any time on the exact same roads which are all well sign-posted, without taking away a place from another person who fully embraces the spirit of teh ride. END OF RANT



Spirit of the ride? Whats this?

His bike meet the standards set my the event. Who is to say what is "legitimate vintage", but the people who set the standards? 

If you don't care for the standards they set, then speak to the people in charge. Not the people who change their bikes to meet the standards. Or start your own ride and you can make the rules.

Spirit of the ride??? What, a ghost going to follow me or what.

:mad2:


----------



## artiemeister

So.... 7 years have gone by.
Update to this thread.
The Ciocc was sold years ago and led to a few custom Hampstens.
I acquired and restored a mid 70s Zullo Special.
New paint, decals and I have acquired all of the proper components.
A mix of SR and NR parts.

Here are some paint pics from Nate Zukas.

The bike is temporarily built up with Chorus 10.


----------



## artiemeister

artiemeister said:


> So.... 7 years have gone by.
> Update to this thread.
> The Ciocc was sold years ago and led to a few custom Hampstens.
> I acquired and restored a mid 70s Zullo Special.
> New paint, decals and I have acquired all of the proper components.
> A mix of SR and NR parts.
> 
> Here are some paint pics from Nate Zukas.
> 
> The bike is temporarily built up with Chorus 10.
> View attachment 324726
> 
> 
> View attachment 324727
> 
> 
> View attachment 324728



So as a follow up.... 
the 10 speed Chorus with friction shifting worked great.
I rode it that way all summer and enjoyed the heck out of it.

The Ciocc was sold.

We never made it to Eroica.. lol.

The Zullo has been setup with proper Eroica equipment as follows:
Nuovo Record crankset 175mm
Nuovo Record front der.
Super Record rear der.
Nuovo record shifter levers
Super Record brake levers
Nuovo Record brake calipers
Super Record fluted seat post
Selle Italia Anatomica saddle
3t bars and stem
Benotto bar wrap
Campagnolo NR pedals and clips with ALE straps.
Campagnolo Montreal 76 36h rims
Campagnolo Record 36h hubs
Challenge Elite 23mm tires

The plan was to get to Eroica this year but Covid happened.


----------



## velodog

I'd like to suggest you try and find a set of Simplex Retrofriction shifters, you won't be disappointed. They've got a spring to counter the deraileur spring and have the same feel going up or down the free wheel, plus they don't slip like the Campagnolo ones can. They were the trick set up back in the day. I've got a set on my DeRosa, and another set in the tool box, just to have them.

VeloBase.com - Component: Simplex SLJ (3rd type, S logo on band) 

Mavic by simplex super lj retro friction shifter set fls lift vintage eroica | eBay


----------



## velodog

Should have said in my last post, That's a nice bike.


----------

